# Looking For Recomendation on Swing Analyzer



## hunter (May 17, 2010)

Greetings,

I am trying to improve the velocity (distance) of my swing, however, just the attempt seams to change my ability to keep the ball strait. Not sure what is falling apart. Has anyone had any success with swing analyzers, and if so, what swing analyzers. 

Thanks


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi I'd try some lessons from a pro they could help you more then most swing analyzers some of the might use a swing analzyer in conjuction with a lesson


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

What are your distances now?


----------



## hunter (May 17, 2010)

*Distance*



FrogsHair said:


> What are your distances now?


My current drives are typically 175 yards, however, my swing is not very consistent when I try an increase velocity for distance. Not sure what is changing since the directional errors are not uniform. I am looking for a swing analyzer that can indicate what is changing so I can make incremental changes to tune in a little accuracy. I think the shaft I am using may not be stiff enough for faster swings. I am using a Cleveland Launcher with an M shaft.

(by the way, fairly new to the sport)

Any all suggestions welcome.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Like Surtees I would also suggest that you go to a local golf club store and let them put you on one of their swing monitors. They can tell you if your swing speed is a match for your current shaft. They can tell you what loft might be better for your present swing. I know people who hit 12* drivers farther than they do 9.5* drivers. By the way the "M" I don't believe has anything to do with the flex of the shaft. For the most part, all the shafts are (basic)rated Seniors, Ladies, Regular, and Stiff (A-L-R-S). I might be wrong. Some manufacturers use a number rating flex system. However one manufacturers "R" flex might be another's "S" flex. For what ever reason shaft manufacturers can't/won't get together on the same page with their own different flexes. You might find that your club has a shaft that is too stiff for your controllable swing swing speed. If it is too stiff, it is robbing you of some extra kick at impact with the ball. My example is this; I use an "R" flex 10.5 driver, and with an easy swing I get about 250 yards max. If I swing the same club head with an "Stiff" flex shaft I only get about 220 yards max. If I increase my swing past my controllable swing speed I don't get much added distance, and I put too much side spin on the ball due to a faulty, out of balance swing, which cost me strokes, and distance. Golf is a game of opposites. Faster does not always mean farther. 

Understanding Golf Club Shaft Flex

GlobalGolf.com: Your Golf Club Shaft Is Too Stiff


----------



## Chuck Ferris (Sep 10, 2010)

*P3ProSwing Analyzer/Golf Simulator*

Hey Guys, I am the sales manager here at P3ProSwing and if you are looking for an at home swing analyzer/golf simulator, then check out P3ProSwing Virtual Golf Simulator and Golf Swing Analyzer for Home or Business. This is a PGA endorsed swing analyzer that has been installed in over 150 Sports Authority Stores and has been sold to countless PGA teaching pros and golf courses.
The prices range from $599 to $18k and every where in between. 

If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me.

Chuck Ferris 
P3ProSwing Sales Manager
[email protected]
P3ProSwing Virtual Golf Simulator and Golf Swing Analyzer for Home or Business
207-874-2300 ex 205


----------

